# Sooo pretty....but what is it?!?



## Rnld (Jul 10, 2006)

I found a picture of a plant, it looks awesome. Only problem is, I know nothing about it. Maybe some of the plant pro's can tell me something about it 










Thnx

Rnld


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

If I remember correctly, it is called "Erect Moss". It is lovely!!! I do miss it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's erect moss (_Vesicularia reticulata_).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just in case you need another confirmation, it is erect moss. Very neat little plant, I always wanted to get my hands on some when I do a "real" aquacape.

-John N.


----------

